# which scent?



## MODEERMAN (Sep 27, 2006)

ive got a stand site cookin for the pre-rut and im wondering the right scent to use in this area. Its a draw up from a heavily used field up to a pond in some very thick stuff. In the area there is a mature buck for sure and some smaller ones as well and many does. The ratio is pretty good. Im just not sure what scent to use, Doe pee or Dominant buck? Both seemed to have worked alright in the past but that was with a smaller doe population.


----------

